# Pic16f84a اي مساعده في هذا المتحكم انا جاهز .....



## محمدالقبالي (22 فبراير 2009)

:19: اي حد عنده مشروع ومحتاج للمساعده في برمجه هذا المتحكم pic16f84a انا جاهز للمساعده :19:


----------



## محمودذكى (22 فبراير 2009)

*مشكور اخى العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## khalil999 (23 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ديمتري (23 فبراير 2009)

مرحبا ......... 
لو سمحت ممكن شرح كيفية استخدام ال adc المبدل التشابهي الرقمي بال 16f84 (يفضل بالأسمبلي )
مشكور ....


----------



## محمدالقبالي (24 فبراير 2009)

اخي الكريم ديمتري المتحكم pic16f84 لايحتوي على محول من تماثلي الى رقمي ADC ولكن ممكن نشرح على عمليه التحويل بالاسميبلي فقط انتظر...


----------



## عبد المنعم البواب (24 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عندما أقوم بكتابة كود علي برنامج بروتوس 

فأن الأمر call لا ينفذ أي البرنامج يقف عليه ولا يذهب للسب روتين وينفذ السطر اللي بعده مباشرة

فهل هذا عيب في الكود بتاعي أم في البروتوس



> MOVLW b'00000000'
> MOVWF PORTA
> CALL BUSY_CHECK





> BUSY_CHECK
> 
> MOVLW b'00000001'
> MOVWF TRISB
> ...


وعندما يصل الي RETURN تظهر لي رسالة الخطأ التالية


> [PIC16CORE] PC=0X0029. Stack underflow executing RETURN instruction.


----------



## محمدالقبالي (24 فبراير 2009)

ايش التعليمه التي يعود اليها البرنامج الفرعي بعد التعليمه CALL BUSY_CHECK ضروري من وجود تعليمه اخري بعد هذه التعليمه مباشره وإلا سيظل البرنامج الرئيسي داخل البرنامج الفرعي ..... مثال 


```
[LEFT][COLOR=red]MAIN[/COLOR]
.....
.....
.....
[COLOR=blue]CALL[/COLOR] [COLOR=red]BUSY_CHECK[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]GOTO[/COLOR] [COLOR=red]MAIN[/COLOR][/LEFT]
 
[LEFT][COLOR=#ff0000]BUSY_CHECK[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#ff0000]....[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#ff0000]....[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#ff0000]....[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]RETURN[/COLOR][/LEFT]
```
 
تاكد من تنفيذ كود البرنامج داخل برنامج MPLAB واعمل تنفيذ للبرنامج فاذا تنفذ بشكل صحيح يعني الخلل من برنامج proteus.


----------



## عبد المنعم البواب (24 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يوجد بالفعل تعليمات أخري بعد *CALL BUSY_CHECK 

لكن وضعت الكود حتي هذا الأمر من أجل الأقتباس فقط

وهذا جزء من البرنامج لمزيد من التوضيح

*

> ;8-bit interface_2-line display_5x8 dots font
> 
> MOVLW b'00111000'
> MOVWF PORTB
> ...



عند تحويل ملف الأسمبلي إلي هكسا لا تظهر إلي أي أخطاء

لكن عند التشغيل يوجد مشكلة ال stack

*وعندما عملت simulation للكود في برنامج picsimulator يخرج معي برضه ال error بتاع الـ 
stack

ومشكلة call

والتي أكتشفتها عن طريق ميزة في برنامج البروتوس تتيح لك تتبع البرنامج خطوة بخطوة لرؤية ما ينفذ من أوامر ومحتويات الريجيسترات المختلفة
فعندما يأتي الأمر إلي call ينزل السطر إلي تحته علي طول ولا يذهب إلي السب روتين

تحياتي
*​


----------



## محمدالقبالي (25 فبراير 2009)

ممكن ترفق البرنامج كاملا مع الدائره وانا ساتحقق من الامر لاني اول مره اشوف خطئ مثل هذا


----------



## عبد المنعم البواب (25 فبراير 2009)

البرنامج الذي به المشكلة هو عبارة برنامج للتحكم بـ LCD وهو غير كامل 

http://rapidshare.com/files/202369074/New_Folder.rar

==================================================

وهذا برنامج أخر كنت عملته منذ مدة وأيضاً لا يشتغل معي وكان عبارة عن حساس لدرجة الحرارة ويقوم بأظهار تلك القيمة علي 7segment display

http://rapidshare.com/files/202370717/thermo.rar


----------



## محمدالقبالي (25 فبراير 2009)

اخي الكريم ارجو ان تتاكد من سلا مه الروابط لانني لم استطيع ان احمل اي منهم


----------



## عبد المنعم البواب (25 فبراير 2009)

محمدالقبالي قال:


> اخي الكريم ارجو ان تتاكد من سلا مه الروابط لانني لم استطيع ان احمل اي منهم



الروابط شغالة معايا

عموماً عملتهم أتاتش


----------



## husseen (26 فبراير 2009)

*مساعدة*

مشكور اخي 
ممكن مساعدة قي دائرة للتحكم بموتور السي دي 

في الاتجاه والسرعة 
وشكرا


----------



## محمدالقبالي (27 فبراير 2009)

اي احد يريد مساعده يجب عليه ارفاق الدائره المراد التحكم فيها............. وشكرا


----------



## computer engg (28 فبراير 2009)

هلابك عندي مشروع تخرج قياس نبضات القلب بالميكروكنلولر

عندي البرنامج بس ما فهمتنه 
ممكن تساعدني في فهمه


----------



## computer engg (28 فبراير 2009)

هذا ايضا ملف >>>>>


please help


thanks


----------



## محمدالقبالي (28 فبراير 2009)

الاخ عبد المنعم البواب 

بالنسبه لكلا البرنامجين فهما يحتويان على العديد من الاخطاء واهمها عدم تضمين الامر ORG او CODE والذي يستخدم لتعيين موقع reset vector و interrupt vector و start vector داخل ذاكره البرنامج .....

انا حاليا اعمل على اصلاح البرنامجين ارجو الانتظار....


----------



## وحش المحله (2 مارس 2009)

*رجاء المساعده*

بس الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى فى الله انا طالب فى (المعهد الفنى الصحى - بمصر) ومشروع التخرج بتاعى هو نفس الدائره التى يتكلم عنها الاستاذ computer engg 
ولكن بعد تنفيذ الدائره لم تعمل بسبب البرمجه ال plc مع العلم انى استخدمت (plc16f84a) وال plc المطلوب للدائره هو(plc16f84 ) واستخدمت البرمجه الموجوده فى الملف وكل حاجه عن الدائره موجوده عى الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/33259160/4125334b/desigen.html?dirPwdVerified=ca649ac8


----------



## محمدالقبالي (2 مارس 2009)

اخي الكريم وحش المحله هل كتبت البرنامج بلغه assembly او PICBasic ???

اما عن المرفقات فانت ارفقت الدائره وملف HEX فقط .... اين الملف التحريري للبرنامج؟؟؟؟؟

ممكن تلميح بسيط عن عمل الدائره المرفقه


----------



## محمدالقبالي (2 مارس 2009)

الاخ computer engg اين الدائره حق المشروع


----------



## وحش المحله (3 مارس 2009)

اخى الكريم اولا شكرا على سرعه استجابتك
هذا هو الملف التحريرى للبرنامج 
http://web-ee.com/images/HeMonSourceCode.zip
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=35405&d=1235799685

*(لكن مع العلم انى حصلت على ملف HEX وقمت ببرمجه الplc به دون معرفه اللغه )
**وهذا رابط المشروع
http://web-ee.com/schematics/medical/heartbeat-monitor/
وهذا للتوضيح عن كيفيه عمل الدائره.
http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2615
مع العلم ان هذه الدائره والبرمجه منقوله من الروابط السابقه. 
وشكرا

*


----------



## وحش المحله (3 مارس 2009)

*انى استخدمت (plc16f84a) وال plc المطلوب للدائره هو(plc16f84 )
فهل توجد مشكله فى ذالك
*


----------



## وحش المحله (3 مارس 2009)

*انى استخدمت (plc16f84a) وال plc المطلوب للدائره هو(plc16f84 )
فهل توجد مشكله فى ذالك
*


----------



## computer engg (3 مارس 2009)

مرحبا مشروعي والدائرة مثل الاخ وحش المحلة وهي قباس نبضات القلب 

مثل الدائرة والملفات


----------



## computer engg (3 مارس 2009)

الملفhemon خطأ ف line 77,,line79
I/O
MOV WL
MOV WF
ماذا يقصد والملفات اللتي رسلتها البرنامج ليس به اخطاء ولكن فقط و77و79 line الذي ذكرته

الاخ وحش المحلة بامكانك اخذ الملفات التي وضعتها فبها البرنامج الصحيح 

وانا ايضا ستخدمت التي بها a فهل تؤثر؟

واذا ممكن شرح مبسط للبرنامج


----------



## محمدالقبالي (3 مارس 2009)

مادام مشروعكما هو نفس المشروع فالتعديلات والايضاحات ستكون للاثنين...

لايوجد فرق بين PIC16F84A و PIC16F84 من حيث عدد المسجلات وسعه الذاكره .......

الفرق الوحيد بعض الخصائص الكهربائيه والهزاز .....

يعني مافي مشكله في استخدام اي منهم....

وارجو من الجميع الانتظار لانه معاي هذه الايام اختبارات Final.....


----------



## وحش المحله (3 مارس 2009)

الف شكر اخى الكريم
والله يوفقق فى هذه الاختبارات ولا اريد ان اكثر عليك من اسئلتى الف الف شكر


----------



## عبد المنعم البواب (4 مارس 2009)

محمدالقبالي قال:


> الاخ عبد المنعم البواب
> 
> بالنسبه لكلا البرنامجين فهما يحتويان على العديد من الاخطاء واهمها عدم تضمين الامر org او code والذي يستخدم لتعيين موقع reset vector و interrupt vector و start vector داخل ذاكره البرنامج .....
> 
> انا حاليا اعمل على اصلاح البرنامجين ارجو الانتظار....


 
شكراً لك أخي علي أهتمامك

وأعتذر علي عدم تواجدي في الأيام الماضية بسبب عطل في جهاز الكمبيوتر

وبالتوفيق في أختباراتك


----------



## محمدالقبالي (7 مارس 2009)

اخواني الكرام ( computer engg و وحش المحله ) البرنامج جاهز في المرفقات مع بعض التعديلات البرمجيه فقط مع العلم انني قمت باختبار البرنامج باستخدام proteus v7.1 ..... انشاء الله موفقين واي استفسار انا جاهز ....

:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## computer engg (14 مارس 2009)

if you don't mind I want the program 

and thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks aloOOoooOOt


----------



## عبد المنعم البواب (15 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أيه أخبار الدائرة بتاعتي ؟


----------



## محمدالقبالي (15 مارس 2009)

الاخ عبد المنعم البواب اعذرني على تاخري وراح ارفق لك برنامج من تصميمي للتحكم ب lcd يمكن من خلاله ان تقارنه مع برنامجك وتكتشف الاخطاء وتصلحها


----------



## عبد المنعم البواب (15 مارس 2009)

محمدالقبالي قال:


> الاخ عبد المنعم البواب اعذرني على تاخري وراح ارفق لك برنامج من تصميمي للتحكم ب lcd يمكن من خلاله ان تقارنه مع برنامجك وتكتشف الاخطاء وتصلحها



شكراً لك علي أهتمامك ولا يوجد أي مشكلة بخصوص تأخرك.

تحياتي


----------



## computer engg (17 مارس 2009)

محمدالقبالي قال:


> اخواني الكرام ( computer engg و وحش المحله ) البرنامج جاهز في المرفقات مع بعض التعديلات البرمجيه فقط مع العلم انني قمت باختبار البرنامج باستخدام proteus v7.1 ..... انشاء الله موفقين واي استفسار انا جاهز ....​
> 
> 
> :56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:​


 

مشكور 
عني سؤال انت غيرت الدائرة :85:
كيف تشتغل ???:18:
كيف تقيس دقات القلب..???:81:
ممكن تشرح البرنامج???
واذا ممكن اريد البرنامج 
واذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذا ممكن ف اسرع وقت


----------



## محمدالقبالي (17 مارس 2009)

computer engg قال:


> مشكور
> عني سؤال انت غيرت الدائرة :85:
> كيف تشتغل ???:18:
> كيف تقيس دقات القلب..???:81:
> ...


 
اخي الكريم انا عدلت في البرنامج فقط يعني الدائره كما هي بدون اي تغيير والبرنامج في المرفقات في المشاركه السابقه ..... اولا اريد ان تجرب البرنامج وبعدين انشاء الله نشرح ..... :7:


----------



## علي حسين نعمان (18 مارس 2009)

اخي العزيز اريد برنامج لبرمجة plcبطريقة LAD علما" ان معلوماتي متواضعة


----------



## وحش المحله (18 مارس 2009)

انا عاجز فعلا عن شكرك 
انت بصراحه راجل تمام (100%)


----------



## gazy munzer (19 مارس 2009)

احتاج لمشرع صغير بالمتحكم pic16f84a وشكراً


----------



## محمدالقبالي (19 مارس 2009)

اخي الكريم غازي هل ممكن تحدد ولو شوي عن المشروع الذي تريده يعني ايش مستواك العلمي ؟؟؟
عشان المشروع يكون مقدور عليه من ناحيه الفهم والتطبيق لك...


----------



## محمدالقبالي (19 مارس 2009)

علي حسين نعمان قال:


> اخي العزيز اريد برنامج لبرمجة plcبطريقة lad علما" ان معلوماتي متواضعة


 
اخي الكريم هل ممكن توضح شوي عن طلبك 

( هل تقصد plc ام pic )


----------



## KINDOWS (13 يوليو 2009)

*PICBASIC PRO & 16F84a*

أخي الكر يم
أرغب في عمل برنامج باستخدام PICBASIC PRO و PIC16F84a لتقوم بالعمل التالي

توصل مع السيريل بورت للكمبيوتر وعند ارسال رقم او حرف معين تفتح بورت معين لكده من الزمن ما يقارب 3 ثوانز
مع خالص الشكر.


----------



## amjadee (18 أكتوبر 2009)

مرحبا اخي الكريم كيف الحال ؟ 
اتمنى ان تكون بصحة جيدة 
انا اقوم بعمل مشروع في مجال التحكم بالاجهزة عن طريق الهاتف , سوف نستخدم التلفون للتحكم في 3 أجهزة Turn On او Turn OFF 

وانا استخدم ( PIC16F84A + dtmf (cm8870 
واجهتني مشكلة في برمجة الPIC وانا لا املك خبرة في هذا المجال و خاصة كتابة الكود للPIC

وجدت الدارة و كل ما يلزم لهذا المشروع و لكن لم استطع برمجة ال pic نظرا لعدم توفر الكود 
اتمنى ان اجد عندك ما ينفعني

وهذا وصف للمشروع تجده في المرفقات اخي الكريم 

كما انني اريد ان اسألك عن كيفية بناء الدارة باستخدام برنامج proteus حيث انني لم اجد جميع العناصر و خاصة ال( DTMF CM8870 ) 
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمدالقبالي (21 أكتوبر 2009)

جاري البحث في الموضوع


----------



## فرج محمد مجدلاوي (21 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا طالب هندسه من الاردن احتاج الى مساعده في الحصول على قطعتين الكترونيتين لم اجدهم في الاردن وهم 
Tiny-IR Encoder IC
Tiny-IR decoder IC


----------



## amjadee (22 أكتوبر 2009)

فرج محمد مجدلاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم انا طالب هندسه من الاردن احتاج الى مساعده في الحصول على قطعتين الكترونيتين لم اجدهم في الاردن وهم
> tiny-ir encoder ic
> tiny-ir decoder ic


 هل جربت البحث في عمارة الصايغ - العبدلي


----------



## fawazhassan (15 ديسمبر 2009)

ممتاز...مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## أحمد567 (15 مارس 2010)

*طلب مساعدة (مستعجل)*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وجعله الله في ميزان حسانك .

ارجو منك اخي العزيز ان تقبل طلبي فهو مستعجل جدا.

عندي مشروع تخرج بسيط ويتطلب هذا البرنامج لكنني لا افقه شيئاَ به الا قليلاَ.

فان سمحت لي بأن تراسلني على ايميلي الخاص حتى اشرح لك المشروع ما هو وارجو منك مساعدتي 
في اقرب وقت ممكن .

ايميلي هو ([email protected]) ..

شكرا جزيلا لك ومنتظر الرد


----------



## hicham2h (19 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أريد مشروع تخرج كيف ما كان يشتغل بpic16f84a


----------



## محمدالقبالي (20 مارس 2010)

hicham2h قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أريد مشروع تخرج كيف ما كان يشتغل بpic16f84a


 
اخي الكريم 
ارجوا منك تحديد نوع التطبيق او المشروع الذي تريد تنفيذه

كذلك ارجوا منك تحديد لغة البرمجة التي تريد كتابة البرنامج بها (assembly-PICBasic-Flowcode)

:85:​


----------



## slmat27 (3 مايو 2010)

Sorry that I had to write in English, but writing in Arabic language is kinda very slow for me and I wont be able to put the right words in time. 

Let's get into my request directly to save your time, I'm doing a project for my 3rd year of Engineering in Mechatronics. And I need to use PIC16F84A as my Micro-controller. But I'm facing a problem in adjusting the inputs right as I want so I want a sample code to work on my code. s 

I'm using MPLab as my IDE, PICC_CCS as my Compiler, Proteus as my Simulator. 
I want a sample code in C doing a simple function; for example:s
- Input 5v @ pin_A0 > Output is high @ pin_B0 & pin_B1 ~ for 1 sec
- Input 5v @ pin_A1 > Output is high @ pin_B2 & pin_B3 ~ for 1 sec
- Input 5v @ pin_A2 > Output is high @ pin_B4 & pin_B5 ~ for 1 sec
- Input 5v @ pin_A3 > Output is high @ pin_B6 & pin_B7 ~ for 1 sec

I attached my code for 8 Leds Sequence, it works fine by lighting up 8 Leds in sequence one each sec...

Hope you can help me as soon as possible - again sorry for writing in English​


----------



## محمدالقبالي (4 مايو 2010)

slmat27 قال:


> sorry that i had to write in english, but writing in arabic language is kinda very slow for me and i wont be able to put the right words in time.
> 
> Let's get into my request directly to save your time, i'm doing a project for my 3rd year of engineering in mechatronics. And i need to use pic16f84a as my micro-controller. But i'm facing a problem in adjusting the inputs right as i want so i want a sample code to work on my code. s
> 
> ...




 اخي الكريم انا ممكن اساعدك ولكن بلغة الاسيمبلي او بالفلوكود

تحياتي ​


----------



## samoha-991 (23 مارس 2013)

اخي محمد هل تستطيع مساعدتي في برمجة atmega16ببرنامج الbascom


----------

